# Revoked Credit Card and Mortgage



## Moneylee (7 Jul 2020)

Hi everyone,

Unfortunitly I have found myself in a bit of a sticky situation where I am afraid my past will haunt me.

I am hoping to apply for a mortgage with my partner in the next year or two. Which should be a exciting time for us but I have found myself starting to worry. In 2016 I had a credit card revoked with KBC - this was due to a emergency move in home and the card was lost while doing so. This led to me not been able to make payments on the card as the 16 digits across the front were the reference number of payments and then I could not provide a address. 

However since then I tried making contact with KBC multiple times trying to make a full payment of €2500 which would clear it. I called in 2018 a few times and in 2019 - each time I called I was put through to their call centre in the UK which to me felt more like a sales team. It didn’t feel secure to me for the simple reason that they could not provide proof of me making a payment. I wish at the time I just paid it and risked what didn’t feel secure as this is now prolonging the issue. 

At the beginning of 2020 I made contact with such a helpful representative, who took full payment from me and also sent me a encrypted email stating that it was paid in full. On this day I also lodged a complaint - I wish this is how it was dealt with in 2018. 

I am renting a home now with my partner. Both have regular savings, permanent jobs and the only issue on credit reports is the revoked credit card - obviously a big one. The bank which I have been with since I am a teenager said my accounts look spotless to them as I haven’t missed any payments/ Direct debits for over two years. 

The question is, does any of this mean anything with a revoked credit card on my report. Will we be able to apply for a mortgage anytime soon? 

Any advise needed. Spoke with mortgage brokers - one said policy is two years clean report and another said there could be one which could be a option. I don’t want to apply if there is a huge risk of a decline - I don’t want it to affect my partners credit report. 

Thanks


----------



## Leo (8 Jul 2020)

This one if covered here a few times, some other threads too.



Moneylee said:


> It didn’t feel secure to me for the simple reason that they could not provide proof of me making a payment.



This doesn't make any sense, you phoned them!



Moneylee said:


> On this day I also lodged a complaint



On what grounds? I presume there is more to this story than you have outlined here.


----------



## cremeegg (8 Jul 2020)

You need to check your details on the central credit register. 

[broken link removed]

If it comes back clean, as I suspect it may, you have no issue.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Jul 2020)

Personally, I wouldn't grant you a mortgage. 

I would be concerned that the dog might eat the account number and you wouldn't be able to make the repayments. 

Brendan


----------



## Elnino (10 Jul 2020)

lol @ Brendan

There is a facility on the CCR to place a note on your record explaining why you were in arrears. Whether or not the banks choose to take heed of it is an entirely different matter ....


----------



## Moneylee (10 Jul 2020)

Elnino said:


> lol @ Brendan
> 
> There is a facility on the CCR to place a note on your record explaining why you were in arrears. Whether or not the banks choose to take heed of it is an entirely different matter ....



Thank you Elnino 

Thank you for your responses although I did contact you here for advice and not for a joke 

There is good reasons behind why I didn’t have access to my card and home address - Thankfully all In the past

I received my credit report and it shows that all loans are repayed from my first loan to my most previous loan. All with “0” or “-“ payments past due

The one issue is the credit card

I did contact them, you are right. But generally if I was handing over €2500 I would like a receipt for my own record? I would of thought with the likes of GDPR that you should have access to your own data if requested obviously not if your questioning me


----------



## Leo (10 Jul 2020)

Moneylee said:


> But generally if I was handing over €2500 I would like a receipt for my own record? I would of thought with the likes of GDPR that you should have access to your own data



It's still not clear what grounds you had for complaint. GDPR has no bearing on the issuing of receipts.


----------



## Jim2007 (11 Jul 2020)

Moneylee said:


> I did contact them, you are right. But generally if I was handing over €2500 I would like a receipt for my own record? I would of thought with the likes of GDPR that you should have access to your own data if requested obviously not if your questioning me



You rang them up to make an electronic payment, so of course you'd have a record of the transfer.....


----------

